# Auction haul not a steal but a good deal



## seanb (Nov 10, 2017)

Won some stuff in an industrial auction 
3 jaw indexer, tail stock, round table, baldor tool bit grinder, 14 albrecht drill chucks 3/8 max size $560 with buyer premium

Not sure what the round table is used for. I thought it was a rotary table at first

Anyone want to buy some 3/8 albrecht drill chucks? They come with a mt 2 arbor


----------



## HMF (Nov 10, 2017)

I think you got a good deal. The Albrechts will clean up nice and are very good.
I am not sure if the Baldor is the carbide model, I think its 500 or 501 or something. If it is, I have an article about cleaning it up, because I have an old model from about 1955 or so (I think I have photos on here somewhere).


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2017)

I'd be interested in one of the Albrecht chucks.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks like a great deal, even if the grinder needs bearings
Mark
did you get muffins too?


----------



## seanb (Nov 10, 2017)

To anyone who wants one the Albrechts are $40 plus shipping

They are model 100 0-3/8 max size.

I can clean them up and put in new bearing or if u like working on them u can have one of the rusty ones. The picture where they are numbered shows what they look like cleaned up


----------



## seanb (Nov 12, 2017)

Ha Ha

Mark my shop is cluttered like most people's 

I was using that box to store a metal paint mixer 

So it wouldn't drip paint all over

Does anyone know how I would use the round table
There are holes around the edge to put a bar in to spin it but no hand crank


----------



## foleda (Nov 12, 2017)

seanb said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> Does anyone know how I would use the round table
> There are holes around the edge to put a bar in to spin it but no hand crank



Weld positioner?


----------



## seanb (Nov 12, 2017)

It had 4 tabs to bolt down to a table

I could use it as a rotary table


----------



## seanb (Nov 12, 2017)

Here's some more pics of the chucks


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Sean,  haven’t received the chuck yet, can you PM me the tracking number, so,I can find it in the system?

Thanks
Glenn


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 22, 2017)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Hi Sean,  haven’t received the chuck yet, can you PM me the tracking number, so,I can find it in the system?
> 
> Thanks
> Glenn


I think I saw them listed in eBay for $40  + shipping $9.50 can't blame him I'd sell extras too. I'd buy one but ah no money.


----------

